# Latest Project



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

its just a little foot stool but it looks pretty neat
its black walnut and quater sawn red oak


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow Curt !! A very nice foot stool. I love the contrasting wood and the large dovetails... nice job.

Eric


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Jee no aged look here. I love it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fantastic job, love the contrasting woods, dove tails and finish. Well done.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Great job. Glad to see the Red Oak, can't understand why so many hate it. Did a $47,000 kitchen remodel, a while back, they wanted oak, but then asked me to spray stain them, so the grain won't show. Go figure! Might just just as well used PB.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very cool looking! Super job on the dovetails!


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Very cool looking! Super job on the dovetails!


WAY too nice to have someone put their feet on, or stand on...I love the contrasting woods as well. :yes4:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cut it out Curt, what are you trying to do, show us all up?!
An amazing stool it is.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks guys and as much as i want to say "well i hand measured each dovetail out and hand cut each one" I Can't i used my incra ls system which made it pretty easy still took about 30 minutes once i had center measured on each section!


----------



## jack12 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah its really nice with unique and smart look.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nicely done ,I also love the contrasting wood, for just a little stool ...GREAT JOB


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

quite the contrast..it will stand out & no one will trip over it!  that's a lot of joinery to get perfect..hats off to you


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice job!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Great design!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks good fellow, where did you get quarter sawn Red Oak?


----------

